# Chuck Wepner vs. Oscar de la Hoya



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 28, 2016)

As a continuation of the thread Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket, the new challenge is Chuck Wepner vs. Oscar de la Hoya, which will conclude the first round.

Vote for one of them here: Have your say: Chuck Wepner vs. Oscar de la Hoya

Also, here is the current bracket if you want to see what's up next: http://challonge.com/martialtalkboxing


----------



## Steve (Aug 28, 2016)

No brainier.   The real life inspiration for rocky, chuck Wepner all the way.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 28, 2016)

Steve said:


> No brainier.   The real life inspiration for rocky, chuck Wepner all the way.


See, I want to vote for Wepner, but I also don't think someone who traveled through the weightclasses and being the best at each should get knocked out round one.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 28, 2016)

DeLaHoya will take him out with his fists while wearing high heels


----------



## Buka (Aug 29, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> Also, here is the current bracket if you want to see what's up next: http://challonge.com/martialtalkboxing



Leon Spinks? Old Freaky Deaky? Hell, half the people on this forum could beat Leon.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 29, 2016)

Buka said:


> Leon Spinks? Old Freaky Deaky? Hell, half the people on this forum could beat Leon.


I'm likely not in that half 
And @Steve was the one who added him.


----------



## Tames D (Aug 29, 2016)

Buka said:


> Leon Spinks? Old Freaky Deaky? Hell, half the people on this forum could beat Leon.


I liked his brother better.


----------



## Steve (Aug 29, 2016)

What the heck, guys?  When I picked my four guys, I thought this was going to be random.  And Leon Spinks beat Ali.


----------



## Steve (Aug 29, 2016)

kempodisciple said:


> I'm likely not in that half
> And @Steve was the one who added him.


Wow, way to throw me under the bus, kempdisciple!


----------



## Steve (Aug 29, 2016)

For the record, Buster Douglas is also my guy!


----------



## Tames D (Aug 29, 2016)

Steve said:


> For the record, Buster Douglas is also my guy!


----------



## Tames D (Aug 29, 2016)

Just kidding Steve


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 31, 2016)

Oscar de la Hoya won 3-2. i will post the next one in a couple minutes.


----------



## Steve (Aug 31, 2016)

It was a close one.


----------

